# Convict tank setup



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey wasup everyone.

Have a 29 gallon established tank, and I want to put a breeding pair of convicts in it , to use the fry forfeeders for my oscars. I was wondering if any one could post up pics of there convict tank setups, so I can get a few ideas.

Thanks ,
Bam 204


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Convicts will breed in a bucket of dirty water. They are not picky at all. Make sure you at least one cave type structure (ceramic flower pots on their sides work great) and then decorate how ever you like it.


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

When we had our convicts, we just had holey rock, gravel and a couple artificial plants. I'm not an expert, but I know as pro-life as convicts can be, they may even be able to breed on dry land (j/k) 

These things really are the rabbits of fish :wink:


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not really planning on making money on these fish i just wanted to breed them.What kind of fish eat these?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Everything will eat fry


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of my breeding convict pair's tank. All of the different levels in the sand are their decoration, not mine. There's usually a broken terra cotta pot in the back left corner, but it's currently in my albino african frog's tank. He's getting a convict egg treat right now, they laid eggs a few days ago. (and they're already prepping for the next batch, digging pits all over, female wagging her tail at the male, etc) 










If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

HTH,
Cheryl


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

*mommasangelbaby*

That's is really quite a nice setup for them. While very simple, it is very classy. Nice Job :thumb:

I suddenly have an urge to try cons.


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, MalawiLover, they seem to like it. I really enjoy them digging in the sand, and every time I change the water (every 3rd week or so) I rearrange the rocks, so they have a new enviornment to explore. So far they've been really good about sharing the tank with the pleco who is in there with them. He will be moving out when he and/or they get too big for him to stay. The rearranging of the rocks aleviates some of the territorialness they would have otherwise.

Cheryl


----------

